# Frogman's Natural



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I went out and got myself a Primitive Supply natural this week, let me tell you, I usually just prefer to make my own.....but there are exceptions. This natural is definitely one of them.

This slingshot is the down to business, no frills frame that is made to get the job done. We often praise slingshots for their beauty, finish, and shape.....This one harbors beauty in its functionality. When an older fellow comes back into slingshots after a 50 year hiatus and they dream of what they used to craft with their buddies and slap whatever stretched on it, often at first they seek that same type of slingshot. I'm not that type but this one is a real throwback to back when slingshots were a simple Y. Madison does well to pay homage to that simplicity, yet still produce a product that preforms beautifully.

When he says bullet proof, he means it! This thing can take whatever you throw at it, any tough situation when carried in the field and it is very likely his slingshot will come out unharmed. The attachments are incredibly secure and strong, the fork itself is too, as most forks are naturally sound, and the pouch could last a lifetime. It seems like it may be some sort of stripped belt leather and it is both soft and supple, yet thick and strong. Also, and added plus to it is the fact that it is long yet still not very wide giving it the capability to shoot most sizes of ammo without paying for it in pouch weight.

I can go further into this when I have more time but I'll give a quick bit on performance.....These tubes have a pretty hefty draw, but it is very smooth and I'm far from a body builder and I can get them out to around 35" quite comfortably. Along with that, once released they have some serious power! I love bands that will fire my free supply of heavy stones, and these qualify. I can completely obliterate a coffee can with these stones (approx. .65 cal lead weight to them) and tubes in no time. It is a good thing I'm a decent shot too because I doubt they would be too kind to the back fence if there were to be a flier.......( it already happened once, sounds like a gunshot, if it was late at night the police would have been called







) ......just because they are that fast, and coupled with a tone it is scary.

Yet, what they are truly meant for are lead balls, large steel, and conical sabots, and I can honestly tell you with my draw with them they are even if not better than flatband speeds. Madison was kind enough to send some ammo with it, and they all shot perfectly flat trajectories at yet again blistering speeds! I even have some .60 cal conical sabots that I gave a go with it, and it again handled them perfectly....




























I will continue to update my review thread on this slingshot, but all in all I LOVE IT







. It will last forever as is, but Frogman promised frame fixes and band replacements even though they are rumored to last into the thousands in shot count....

I will enjoy every moment I spend hurling ammo downrange with it, and hopefully hunting success will follow....that is what it is meant for, the no worries long lasting, dependable, hunter's best friend. Just look at Frogman's hunting posts and then go out and get one yourself!









Regards - John


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great review, Bane. Any maker would be proud to hear remarks like that.

This is the first review I've seen on one of Frogman's slingshots. You've done a great job. I'm sure he's pleased.

As you say, it's down to business and designed to get the job done. The hunting forum is filled with proof enough.

Keep us posted the more you get to know her.

WD40


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent review; thank you! I recently ordered a double band natural from frogman, just like yours. Can't wait to get it. I own 2 of frogman's single band slingshots and I like them very much. They are stout as can be and very well made. I can't decide if I like the naturals or his board cuts more. That Purple Heart wood is awesome.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That natural kicks ass! I love the double tubes. Right on.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure that packs quite a punch!!!!!!!!!


BaneofSmallGame said:


> I went out and got myself a Primitive Supply natural this week, let me tell you, I usually just prefer to make my own.....but there are exceptions. This natural is definitely one of them.
> 
> This slingshot is the down to business, no frills frame that is made to get the job done. We of ten praise slingshots for their beauty, finish, and shape.....This one harbors beauty in its functionality. When an older fellow comes back into slingshots after a 50 year hiatus and they dream of what they used to craft with their buddies and slap whatever stretched on it, often at first they seek that same type of slingshot. I'm not that type but this one is a real throwback to back when slingshots were a simple Y. Madison does well to pay homage to that simplicity, yet still produce a product that preforms beautifully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a no nonsense true slingshot. I like it. Great job on the review, John.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good job John. That looks scary serious, meant to take care of business, I like it.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

great looking slingshot it's down to earth


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review John, That is a real one.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great review and good on you for letting Slingshot World know of Frogman's deadly double natural. It looks like a winner!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I just rec'd my Frogman Double Natural also. It is quite an amazing slingshot. I'm breaking it in. As soon as I do I'll do a review of it and several of Frogman's other slingshots. I own three and they rock. For what they are designed for (hunting/survival), they are awesome.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on the review everyone, but all credit goes to Madison for crafting it. If this review doesn't do it for you, go look through some of Frogman's hunting posts and reconsider.

Alright quick update everyone and a bump for all those that haven't seen how great this slingshot is!!!

You are all right, it is the definition of badass slingshot, all it does is go out and get the job done. It is so hardy that during a bitter cold shoot I have a hex nut release a bit off, I thought that I received a forkhit as a result, but there is absolutely no mark to be seen. I'll never know because there is no damage to the frame, no evidence, nothing....

It is still too cold to give her a lot of run, I await warmer days.....I can't wait until your reviews Dhansen, I'm sure you are enjoying their presence!

Cheers - John


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> That natural kicks ass! I love the double tubes. Right on.


You said in a different thread you would never buy a natural.

Care to reconsider???

I purchased the single tube natural from Frogman and I wouldn't take
for it. Made for serious use and serious shooters.

I'm working on a review but I'm waiting till I get more practice in with this BEAST
of a sling shot. Frogman told me it takes about 150 shots to break one in and it
performs better with heavy ammo because of the heavy tubing.

Review soon!


----------

